# PHOTOKINA 2019 CHANCELLED



## JonSnow (Dec 3, 2018)

Imaging industry and Koelnmesse decide on new starting point for the new annual cycle

Following a successful photokina 2018, the German Photo Industry Association (PIV), as conceptual sponsor of the trade fair, and the event's organiser Koelnmesse have agreed not to organise the next leading global trade fair in May 2019, as initially planned, but in May 2020. From Wednesday 27 May 2020 to Saturday 30 May 2020, all the market leaders in the imaging industry are expected once again in Cologne. The decision to postpone the start of the announced annual cycle by one year is intended to give all participants the opportunity to further develop the new concept for photokina and to tap into new target groups among exhibitors and visitors in order to heighten the status of the trade fair as a global platform for the photography and imaging industry.


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 3, 2018)

could this mean we see the high end EOS R sooner? 
i do hope so.....

i sure hope the release is not pushed back.


----------



## RGF (Dec 3, 2018)

camera/electronic companies must be scrambling to alter market plans ...


----------



## ethanz (Dec 3, 2018)

Do you think it is because it is getting harder and harder to release wow products every year, so having it every other year will allow more time for that?


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 3, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Do you think it is because it is getting harder and harder to release wow products every year, so having it every other year will allow more time for that?




photokina was a show every two years. now it is every year from 2020 on.


----------



## ethanz (Dec 4, 2018)

JonSnow said:


> photokina was a show every two years. now it is every year from 2020 on.



Oh duh, maybe I should read better. Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2018)

The fine print: No one was going to participate1


----------

